# Power Steering Whine, How I fixed it (cheap, quick and simple)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Over time an annoying whine from the engine bay that reached into the cabin was getting worse and bugging me, in winter on cold starts it was especially loud. The whining or whurring noise was present when gear was in neutral and all accessories off at idle, but somewhat reduced when fully warmed up. I also sometimes noticed more resistance when turning the wheel into car parks. I could "feel" the sound coming from the steering wheel, it vibrated on my hands in the same pattern as it sounded, sorry I do not know how to explain that any better.
> 
> ...


Interesting concept, what made you think of the possibility of metal filings in the fluid?


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Interesting concept, what made you think of the possibility of metal filings in the fluid?


Well my other cars always had metal grit in the sieve when I changed the fluid. The pump has vanes that rub against the casing wall. The hydraulic fluid does lubricate, but like motor oil it is not perfect and it protects even less if the fluid is old or burnt/brown and when the steel filings scratch it more.

I got the idea from this.




 skip to 2:00.
But I have not done what he does, the oil filter on the cruze has no steel casic but you could glue a strong magnet onto the plastic lid.
I did however put magnets on the manual transmission cover bolts. Later I learnt the oil level plug already has a magnet, but it won't grab metal from the synchronizer rings. They are some non-magnetic alloy.

I probably caused the whining to begin with. Earlier this year I bled the power steering fluid of air by parking on sandy soil, taking the cap off and turning the steering wheel full lock both ways like 50 times. I did this every 60k miles or so in my other cars before without problems, but unlike the Cruze they do not let all the filings circulate freely.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

So have I really overlooked that the gen 1 has a power steering Reservoir this whole time? I was under the impression we had electric rack and pinion. Do the gas engines have hydraulic?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't see how magnets would help a bad pump if he has one. As for going bad. The motor DOES run at 230ish degrees.

Rockauto doesn't show a pump or reservoir for the 1.4 or 1.8 in 2011.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> So have I really overlooked that the gen 1 has a power steering Reservoir this whole time? I was under the impression we had electric rack and pinion. Do the gas engines have hydraulic?


Hydraulic was used in other markets. The US models were electric only.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

ok i have a side question then when did they switch to electric ps or is just certain models, because my 13 1.4 mt has electric ps.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

brodie29a said:


> ok i have a side question then when did they switch to electric ps or is just certain models, because my 13 1.4 mt has electric ps.


In the US they never switched, they always had it.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes I read about that. Didn't know it was all USA Cruze models. Mine is Australian made.

I searched for "magnet power steering fluid" on Google & there are other people doing this. You can even get expensive inline magnet filters. My way is bodgy, but it works and dirt cheap.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like GM started using electric on 2010 truck models. Don't know about cars.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

MP81 said:


> In the US they never switched, they always had it.


kool kool thanks bro for clearing that up for me


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

Btw, the strongest double-sided tape I have used, by far, is the industrial quality Gorilla Heavy Duty Double Sided Mounting tape. This tape is wicked strong. If it sticks to your finger tips it will pull the skin right off if you try to pull it off. https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Heavy-Double-Mounting-Inches/dp/B019HT1U9E


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I own a 2012 Holden Cruze diesel with hydraulic steering and if that noise happens in mine it will be getting a new pump. That fix sounds like you will find yourself stranded one day. I had that happen in my 1999 Commodore and a new pump supplied and fitted was $A150, so not worth messing around with dodgy fixes.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well to start a flush of the old and get new fluid in. This should get all lot of the particulate out of the system. Primary goal is to save the expensive rack not the pump. Drive a little and do a second flush. If not fixed then swap a new pump since the system should be clean.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Well to start a flush of the old and get new fluid in. This should get all lot of the particulate out of the system. Primary goal is to save the expensive rack not the pump. Drive a little and do a second flush. If not fixed then swap a new pump since the system should be clean.


Power steering fluid was replaced a couple years ago, by me.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> Power steering fluid was replaced a couple years ago, by me.


How often was it replaced. Like brake fluid it should be a every 3 year maintenance item. I’ve never had PS fail with anything less then 150k with proper maintenance


----------

